# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  किसान पर एक नजर...

## Krish13

भारतीय किसान परिश्रम, सेवा और त्याग की सजीव मूर्ति है। उसकी सादगी, सरलता तथा दुबलापन उसके सात्विक जीवन को प्रकट करती है। उसकी प्रशंसा में ठीक ही कहा गया है-
नगरों के ऐसे पाखंडों से दूर, साधना निरत, सात्विक जीवन के महा सत्य
तू नंदनीय जग का, चाहे रहे छिपा नित्य, इतिहास कहेगा तेरे श्रम में रहा सत्य।
किसान संसार का अन्नदाता कहा जाता है।वह सवेरे से सूर्यास्त तक लगातार काम करता है। संकट में भी किसी से शिकायत नहीं करता। दुख के घूंट पीकर रह जाता है। उसके रहन-सहन में बड़ी सरलता और सादगी होती है। वह फैशन और आडम्बर की दुनिया से हमेशा दूर रहता है। उसका जीवन अनेक प्रकार के अभावों से घिरा रहता है। अपनी सरलता और सीधेपन के कारण वह सेठ साहूकारों तथा ज़मीदारों के चंगुल में फंस जाता है। वह इनके शोषण की चक्की में पिसता हुआ दम तोड़ देता है। मुन्शी प्रेमचन्द्र ने अपने उपन्यास गोदान में किसान की शोचनीय दशा का मार्मिक चित्रण किया है। किसान कुछ दोषों के होने पर भी दैवी गुणों से युक्त होता है। वह परिश्रम , बलिदान, त्याग और सेवा के आदर्श द्वारा संसार का उपकार करता है। ईश्वर के प्रति वह आस्थावान है। प्रकृति का वह पुजारी तथा धरती मां का उपासक है। धन के गरीब होने पर भी वह मन का अमीर और उदार है। किसान अन्नदाता है। वह समाज का सच्चा हितैशी है। ऊसके सुख़ में ही देश का सुख़ है । ऊसकी समृद्धि में हीदेश की समृद्धि है। मुझे अपने भारतीय किसान पर गर्व है।

----------


## Krish13

देश का पालनहार कहे जाने वाले किसान को आप किस नजर से देखते है?
कृपया अपने भाव यहाँ प्रकट करै

----------


## sushilnkt

*में किसान का ही बेटा हु और किसानी कर ना मेरा दर्म 

जो हमे हे दम तो हम किस बात का गम ...

हरित क्रांति ... जय भारत ...*

----------


## Munneraja

भारतीय किसान को अभी बहुत सा सफर तय करना है उन्नति के मंजिल की तरफ.
सरकार और कृषि बिचोलियों से परेशान किसान अभी पूरी तरह से स्वतंत्र नहीं है
सरकार को उन्नत भारत देखना है तो किसान की दशा को सुधरने के लिए प्रयत्न करने चाहियें.

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत अची भावना है मित्र .......आप जैसा सोचने वालो को इस देश को जरुरत है जो किसानो के बारे मैं सोचता है .......................बहुत खूब मित्र

----------


## Rated R

> देश का पालनहार कहे जाने वाले किसान को आप किस नजर से देखते है?
> कृपया अपने भाव यहाँ प्रकट करै


मेरे ख्याल से तो वो धरती पर हमारे भगवान सामान है..
आजकल जिसे देखो मांग न पूरी होने पर अनशन पर बैठ जाता है...पर क्या आपने कभी किसान को हड़ताल पर बैठे देखा है?

वो तो जितना मिलता है उसी में खुश रहता है , और सभी को खुश रखता है ! शायद यही वो बात है जिसके कारण मेरे मन में उनके लिए काफी आदर है....


लेकिन हमारी सरकार को भी किसानो की भलाई के लिए कुछ ठोस कदम उठाने चाहिए.क्यूंकि जब किसान का पेट भरेगा तभी तो हमारा पेट भरेगा...

----------


## jalwa

मित्र, आपने भारतीय किसान की व्यथा से हमें अवगत कराया उसके लिए आपका आभार. किन्तु मित्र सिक्के का दूसरा भी एक पहलु है. आजकल दिल्ली एन सी आर और बड़े शहरों के नजदीक के गांवों में बिल्डिंग माफिया तेजी से प्रसार कर रहा है. इसके अतिरिक्त सरकार भी खेती की जमीनें विकास कार्यों के लिए अधिग्रहित कर रही है. हाल ही में ग्रेटर नोयडा के किसानों को सरकार नें भारी मुआवजा दे कर जामीनें अधिग्रहित की हैं. इसके अतिरिक्त प्राइवेट बिल्डर भी कृषि योग्य जमीन जो की शहरों के नजदीक है भारी कीमत दे कर खरीद रहे हैं . बाद में उसका लैंड यूज बदलवा कर कृषि से रिहायशी या व्यावसायिक ज़ोन में बदलवा कर वे बिल्डर भारी मुनाफा वसूली करते हैं. और किसानों को भी काफी पैसा मिलता है. हाल के दिनों में मैंने खुद अपनी आँखों से देखा है की बहुत से किसान जो की अब तक बहुत बहाली का जीवन जी रहे थे अब अचानक ही करोडपति और अरबपति बन गए हैं (दिल्ली के नजदीक के किसान) . उन किसानों के लड़के जो अब तक गाँव से बाहर भी नहीं निकले थे अब लम्बी गाड़ियों में शराब के नशे में धुत्त घूमते हैं और बुरी तरह अय्याशी कर रहे हैं. उनके पास पैसा तो आ गया है लेकिन उन्हें पैसे की जरा भी कद्र नहीं है. बस शराब और लड़कियों में पैसा बुरी तरह लुटा रहे हैं. 
क्या उनके मेहनतकश पूर्वजों नें कभी सोचा था की हमारी संतानें ऐसा करेंगी?
यदि यही रहा तो आगे भविष्य में किसानों का क्या होगा?
भविष्य की खेती बाड़ी पर क्या असर पड़ेगा?
क्या अन्य किसान नहीं चाहेंगे की उनकी जमीनों का भिपैसा मिले और वे भी इसी प्रकार अय्याशियाँ करें?
जरा सभी सदस्य इन बिन्दुओं पर गौर फरमाएं तथा अपने विचार भी रखें.

----------


## miss.dabangg

> देश का पालनहार कहे जाने वाले किसान को आप किस नजर से देखते है?
> कृपया अपने भाव यहाँ प्रकट करै




*भारतीय  किसान  परिश्रम,  सेवा  और  त्याग  की  सजीव  मूर्ति  है।  उसकी   सादगी,  सरलता  तथा  दुबलापन  उसके  सात्विक  जीवन  को  प्रकट  करती  है।   उसकी  प्रशंसा  में  ठीक  ही  कहा गया  है-
नगरों  के  ऐसे  पाखंडों  से  दूर,   साधना  निरत,  सात्विक  जीवन  के  महा  सत्य
तू  नंदनीय  जग  का,  चाहे  रहे छिपा  नित्य,  इतिहास  कहेगा  तेरे  श्रम  में  रहा  सत्य।
   किसान  संसार  का  अन्नदाता  कहा  जाता  है।वह  सवेरे  से  सूर्यास्त   तक  लगातार  काम  करता  है। संकट  में  भी  किसी  से  शिकायत  नहीं  करता।   दुख  के  घूंट  पीकर  रह  जाता  है। उसके  रहन-सहन  में  बड़ी  सरलता  और   सादगी  होती  है।  वह  फैशन  और आडम्बर  की  दुनिया  से  हमेशा  दूर  रहता   है। उसका  जीवन  अनेक  प्रकार  के  अभावों  से  घिरा  रहता  है।  अपनी   सरलता  और  सीधेपन  के  कारण  वह  सेठ साहूकारों  तथा  ज़मीदारों  के   चंगुल  में  फंस  जाता  है।  वह  इनके  शोषण  की  चक्की  में  पिसता  हुआ   दम  तोड़  देता  है। मुन्शी  प्रेमचन्द्र  ने अपने  उपन्यास  गोदान में   किसान  की शोचनीय  दशा  का  मार्मिक  चित्रण  किया  है। किसान  कुछ  दोषों   के  होने  पर  भी  दैवी  गुणों  से  युक्त  होता  है।  वह  परिश्रम ,  बलिदान,  त्याग  और  सेवा  के  आदर्श  द्वारा  संसार  का  उपकार  करता  है।   ईश्वर  के  प्रति  वह  आस्थावान  है।  प्रकृति  का  वह  पुजारी  तथा   धरती  मां  का  उपासक  है। धन  के  गरीब  होने पर  भी  वहमन  का  अमीर  और   उदार  है।  किसान  अन्नदाता  है।  वह  समाज  का  सच्चा  हितैशी  है। ऊसके   सुख़  में  ही  देश  का  सुख़  है ।  ऊसकी  समृद्धि  में  ही  देश  की   समृद्धि  है।  मुझे  अपने  भारतीय  किसान  पर  गर्व  है।



*

----------


## Krish13

> मित्र, आपने भारतीय किसान की व्यथा से हमें अवगत कराया उसके लिए आपका आभार. किन्तु मित्र सिक्के का दूसरा भी एक पहलु है. आजकल दिल्ली एन सी आर और बड़े शहरों के नजदीक के गांवों में बिल्डिंग माफिया तेजी से प्रसार कर रहा है. इसके अतिरिक्त सरकार भी खेती की जमीनें विकास कार्यों के लिए अधिग्रहित कर रही है. हाल ही में ग्रेटर नोयडा के किसानों को सरकार नें भारी मुआवजा दे कर जामीनें अधिग्रहित की हैं. इसके अतिरिक्त प्राइवेट बिल्डर भी कृषि योग्य जमीन जो की शहरों के नजदीक है भारी कीमत दे कर खरीद रहे हैं . बाद में उसका लैंड यूज बदलवा कर कृषि से रिहायशी या व्यावसायिक ज़ोन में बदलवा कर वे बिल्डर भारी मुनाफा वसूली करते हैं. और किसानों को भी काफी पैसा मिलता है. हाल के दिनों में मैंने खुद अपनी आँखों से देखा है की बहुत से किसान जो की अब तक बहुत बहाली का जीवन जी रहे थे अब अचानक ही करोडपति और अरबपति बन गए हैं (दिल्ली के नजदीक के किसान) . उन किसानों के लड़के जो अब तक गाँव से बाहर भी नहीं निकले थे अब लम्बी गाड़ियों में शराब के नशे में धुत्त घूमते हैं और बुरी तरह अय्याशी कर रहे हैं. उनके पास पैसा तो आ गया है लेकिन उन्हें पैसे की जरा भी कद्र नहीं है. बस शराब और लड़कियों में पैसा बुरी तरह लुटा रहे हैं. 
> क्या उनके मेहनतकश पूर्वजों नें कभी सोचा था की हमारी संतानें ऐसा करेंगी?
> यदि यही रहा तो आगे भविष्य में किसानों का क्या होगा?
> भविष्य की खेती बाड़ी पर क्या असर पड़ेगा?
> क्या अन्य किसान नहीं चाहेंगे की उनकी जमीनों का भिपैसा मिले और वे भी इसी प्रकार अय्याशियाँ करें?
> जरा सभी सदस्य इन बिन्दुओं पर गौर फरमाएं तथा अपने विचार भी रखें.


मित्र जलवा जी आपकी बात से मै सहमत हूँ लेकिन जमीन महंगी सिर्फ बड़े शहरो के नजदीक बिकती है दूर दराज के इलाको मेँ जमीन को किसानो के अलावा कोई नही पूछता  और दिल्ली के आसपास के किसान जमीन बेच रहे है उन्हे ऐसा नही करना चाहिये हमने आपने कई बार देखा है सरकार के द्वारा उद्योगो के लिये दिये जाने वाली जमीन को बचाने के लिये किसानो ने अपने सीने पर गोलियाँ खायी है सरकार को ध्यान देना चाहिये उद्योगो के लिये बंजर जमीन का उपयोग हो अगर खेती लायक जमीन का उपयोग उद्योगो के लिये होता रहा तो एक दिन देश मेँ अकाल पड़ना निश्चित है।

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*मित्र में मध्य प्रदेश से हु और हमारे प्रदेश की किसानो की हालत बहुत अच्छी तो नहीं हा पर पहले से कुछ बेहतर जरुर हुई है रोजगार गारंटी योजना और प्रदेश सर्कार के द्वारा चले जा रही २ रुपये में ३० किलो अनाज बांटने की मुहीम से बहुत तेजी से किसानो की हालत ठीक हो रही है अब गाँव पहले जैसे नै दिक्ते आब गाँव बदल गए है हर किसी के पास कोलोर टीवी तो जरुर मिल जायेगा और कुछ के पास डिश टीवी हालत उनकी अभी नाजुक है जो शहरों से दूर दराज जंगलो के गाँव है पर मुझे उम्मीद है आने वाला भारत पूरी तरह से संपन्न होगा क्योंकि अब गाँव गाँव की जनता जाग चुकी है अब भ्रष्टाचार कम हो रहा है जनता उनको लात मर देती है जो सत्ता का दूर उपयोग करते है जैसे लालू प्रसाद जी पार्टी देख लीजिये कहा जाता था जब तक है समोसे में आलू तब तक है बिहार में लालू पर आज वह क्या स्तिथि है आप लोगो के सामने है नितीश की सरकार ने विकास किया उसका परिणाम सामने है गुजरात में भयानक दंगे हुए फिर भी गुजरात आज  एक विकसित राज्य बनता जा रहा है भारत की ७० प्रतिशत जनता किसान है सरकार का आना जाना यही तय करते है अगर कुछ प्रदेशो में किसी पार्टी की सरकार फिर से बन रही है इसका मतलब तो यही हुआ की वह की जनता का विकास हुआ है गाँव का विकास हुआ है*

----------


## karbonn

दोस्तों किसानो के पर्ती आप  के विचार पढ़ कर बहुत अच्छा लगा! किसानो से सम्बंधित कुछ रिपोर्ट्स NDTV  पर रविश की रिपोर्ट प्रोग्राम में मेने देखे जो बेहद अच्छे थे आप उन्हें ओं लाइन ढेक सकते हँ में उन के लिनक्स निचे दे रहा हु

1. रवीश की रिपोर्ट : खटारा खेत, महान किसान
Published On: June 11, 2010 | Duration: 20 min, 25 sec

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/rav...o-story/146452


2.  किसानों के दर्द टटोलते रवीश कुमार
Published On: August 27, 2010 | Duration: 20 min, 33 

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/rav...o-story/160620

3.  इस देश में कौन बनेगा किसान...
Published On: February 18, 2011 | Duration: 15 min, 18 sec


http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/rav...o-story/191416


देखने के बाद अपने विचार जरुर रखे और सोचे के हम अपने लेवल पर क्या कर सकते हँ  :Globe:

----------


## Krish13

प्यारे मित्रोँ आप सब यहाँ पर आये और किसान प्रति आपने जो विचार व्यक्त किये बहुत ही अच्छे विचार है आगे भी अपने विचार व्यक्त करते रहियेगा आप सब का सूत्र पर आने के लिये दिल से शुक्रियाँ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

WAH WAH................................

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र, आपने भारतीय किसान की व्यथा से हमें अवगत कराया उसके लिए आपका आभार. किन्तु मित्र सिक्के का दूसरा भी एक पहलु है. आजकल दिल्ली एन सी आर और बड़े शहरों के नजदीक के गांवों में बिल्डिंग माफिया तेजी से प्रसार कर रहा है. इसके अतिरिक्त सरकार भी खेती की जमीनें विकास कार्यों के लिए अधिग्रहित कर रही है. हाल ही में ग्रेटर नोयडा के किसानों को सरकार नें भारी मुआवजा दे कर जामीनें अधिग्रहित की हैं. इसके अतिरिक्त प्राइवेट बिल्डर भी कृषि योग्य जमीन जो की शहरों के नजदीक है भारी कीमत दे कर खरीद रहे हैं . बाद में उसका लैंड यूज बदलवा कर कृषि से रिहायशी या व्यावसायिक ज़ोन में बदलवा कर वे बिल्डर भारी मुनाफा वसूली करते हैं. और किसानों को भी काफी पैसा मिलता है. हाल के दिनों में मैंने खुद अपनी आँखों से देखा है की बहुत से किसान जो की अब तक बहुत बहाली का जीवन जी रहे थे अब अचानक ही करोडपति और अरबपति बन गए हैं (दिल्ली के नजदीक के किसान) . .


इस जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया.
 लेकिन जलवा जी लेकिन हमें तो पुरे देश के बारे में न सोचना पड़ेगा....

----------


## Rated R

> उन किसानों के लड़के जो अब तक गाँव से बाहर भी नहीं निकले थे अब लम्बी गाड़ियों में शराब के नशे में धुत्त घूमते हैं और बुरी तरह अय्याशी कर रहे हैं. उनके पास पैसा तो आ गया है लेकिन उन्हें पैसे की जरा भी कद्र नहीं है. बस शराब और लड़कियों में पैसा बुरी तरह लुटा रहे हैं. 
> क्या उनके मेहनतकश पूर्वजों नें कभी सोचा था की हमारी संतानें ऐसा करेंगी?
> यदि यही रहा तो आगे भविष्य में किसानों का क्या होगा?
> भविष्य की खेती बाड़ी पर क्या असर पड़ेगा?
> क्या अन्य किसान नहीं चाहेंगे की उनकी जमीनों का भिपैसा मिले और वे भी इसी प्रकार अय्याशियाँ करें?
> जरा सभी सदस्य इन बिन्दुओं पर गौर फरमाएं तथा अपने विचार भी रखें.


ऐसी उम्मीद  तो कोई  भी माँ-बाप को अपने  संतान से नहीं रखता है...

लेकिन आप ही सोचिये अगर आपको कोई दस दिन भूखा रखे और ग्यारहवे दिन आपके सामने किसी पांच-सितारे होटल का खाना रख दे  तो आप  क्या करियेगा?

ठीक उसी तरह बचपन गरीबी में गुजारने का बाद  जब वो  जवानी की देहलीज़  पर कदम रखते है तो संसार के सारे ऐशो-आराम को अँधा-धुंध प्राप्त करना चाहते है..... और आजकल तो वकील और इंजिनीयर के बच्चे भी ऐसा करते है तो किसान के बच्चे तो करेंगे ही.

----------


## ratthore

किसानो की हालत कल भी खराब थी आजभी ख़राब हे और सरकार की यही निति रही तो किसान की हालत कभी नहीं सुधरेगी  ये में अची तरह जनता हु क्योकि में खुद किसान हु और अपने खेतो में खुद मेहनत करता हु  पर उस मेहनत का वाजिब फल कभी नहीं मिलता

----------


## aawara

किसान

उसके हाथ में अब कुदाल नहीं रही
उसके बीज सड़ चुके हैं
खेत उसके पिता ने ही बेच डाली थी
उसके माथे पर पगड़ी भी नहीं रही
हाँ कुछ दिन पहले तक
उसके घर में हल का फल और मूठ
हुआ करता था
उसके घर में जो
नमक की आखरी डली बची है
वह इसी हल की बदौलत है
उसके सफ़ेद कुर्ते को
उतना ही सफ़ेद कह सकते हैं
जितना कि उसके घर को घर
उसके पेशे को किसानी
उसके देश को किसानों का देश
नींद में अक्सर उसके पिता
दादा के बुखार की बात करते
बुखार माने
पूछता है उसका बेटा
जो चँद रुपये रोज पर खटता है

दरकती हुए ज़मीन के
सूखे पपड़ों के भीतर से अन्न
के दाने निकालने का हुनर
नहीं सीख पायेगा वह
यह उन दिनों की बात है
जब भाषा इतनी बंजर नहीं हुई थी
दुनिया की हर भाषा में वह
अपने पेशे के साथ जीवित था
तब शायद डी.डी.टी का चलन
भाषा में और जीवन में
इतना आम नहीं हुआ था
वे जो विशाल पंडाल के बीच
भव्य समारोह में
मना रहे हैं पृथ्वी दिवस
वे जो बचा रहे हैं बाघ को
और काले हिरन को
क्या वे एक दिन बचायेंगे किसान को

----------


## aawara

क्या उनके लिए भी यूँ ही होंगे सम्मलेन
कई सदी बाद
धरती के भीतर से
निकलेगा एक माथा
बताया जायेगा
देखो यह किसान का माथा है
सूंघों इसे
इसमें अब तक बची है
फसल की गंध
यह मिट्टी के
भीतर से खिंच लेता था जीवन रस

----------


## aawara

डायनासोर की तरह
नष्ट नहीं हुई उनकी प्रजाति
उन्हें एक-एक कर
धीरे-धीरे नष्ट किया गया।

कवि- अच्युतानंद मिश्र

----------


## Krish13

> डायनासोर की तरह
> नष्ट नहीं हुई उनकी प्रजाति
> उन्हें एक-एक कर
> धीरे-धीरे नष्ट किया गया।
> 
> कवि- अच्युतानंद मिश्र


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों हो सकता है की अलग अलग जगह पर अलग अलग हालात हो! लेकिन मेरे गाँव और आसपास के जगह पर अगर कोई मेहनती है तो बिना खुद की जमीन होने के बावजूद दुसरे की जमीन ठेक्के पर लेकर सफल बन गए!  कहा भी गया है की अगर किसान मेहनत करे तो जमीन से सोना उगलवा सकता है! और आजकल वैसे भी गाँव और शहर में क्लब या कैसिनो ही नहीं पहुंचे, बाकी सभी संसाधन पहुंचे हुए हैं*

----------


## Captain Jack Sparrow

*शायद आप में से काफी कम लोगों को पता हो कि हमारे लिए दिन-रात मेहनत कर के अपना पसीना बहाने वाला भारत का किसान कितने अवसाद में है. ये वही किसान है है जो अपनी मेहनत से फसल उगाता है, पर जिसे खुद ही साल में कई दिनों तक भूखा ही सोना पड़ता है. यदि हम सरकारी डाटा पर विश्वास करे तो हर एक साल में औसतन १६,६३२ भारतीय किसान आत्महत्या कर रहे हैं. दुसरे शब्दों में कहे तो हर आधे घंटे में कही ना कही, कोई ना कोई किसान अपनी जान ले रहा है. सबसे बड़ी चिंता कि बात तो ये है कि आत्महत्या करने वाले किसानों में सबसे ज्यादा १५-२९ वर्ष कि आयु के युवा किसान है.

आखिर क्यूँ हो रहा है ये सब? क्या गलत हो रहा है उनके साथ? ये एक बहुत बड़ा प्रश्न है????*

----------


## Krish13

अगर इस देश मे कोई सबसे ज्यादा मेहनत करता है तो वो है किसान 
हमारे देश की सरकारो द्वारा जबसे ज्यादा जिसे ठगा जा रहा है तो वो है किसान
किसान अपने खेतो मे दिन मे भी काम करता है और रात मे भी काम करता है फिर चाहे बरषात हो ठंड हो या गर्मी हो इन सबकी परवाह छोड़ के किसान को बस अपनी फसल दिखती है और इतनी कड़ी मेहनत के बाद जब किसान अपनी फसल बेच कर घर आता है तो उसके हाथ खाली के खाली रहते है कारण है फसल का उचित दाम न मिलना और जितना दाम किसान को उसकी फसल का मिलता है उस से बैँक का कर्ज खाद बीज का  महँगा कर्ज चुकाने मे ही चला जाता है और अगर कुछ बच गया तो बनियेँ का कर्ज बाकी है 
पूरी साल कड़ी मेहनत करने के बाद भी किसान जैसे तैसे अपने बच्चो का पेट भर पाता है 
किसान के सपने कभी पूरे नही होते और वो अपने सपने पूरे करने की जद्दोजहद मे ही इस दुनिया से उठ जाता है।

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
*मुझे तो गर्व हैकि मै भले ही किसान परिवार से नही हूँ लेकिन राजस्थान के एक बहुसंख्यक किसान समुदाय से ताल्लुक रखता हूँ| मेरे परिवार ने प्रथम-विश्व युध्द के पश्चात ही कृषि कार्य छोड़ दिया था लेकिन जातिप्रथा के चलते मेरे परिवार के सभी रिश्तेदार इसी किसान समुदाय से है| गर्व इसलिए नही हैकि मेने इस जाति में जन्म लिया है बल्की इसलिए हैकि राजस्थान में किसी किसान ने आजतक गरीब या अभाव से उकताकर कम से कम आत्म-ह्त्या नही की है| राजस्थान का किसान रेतीले धोरो में भेड़ व ऊट चराकर, अपनी गायो को अकाल के समय दुसरे क्षेत्रो में ले जाके चराकर भी सदियों से अपना और अपने पशुओ का भी जीवन बचाता आया है|* 
*यही नही उसे अपनी परम्पराओं और मर्यादाओं के लिए भी लड़ना, मरना और मारना भी आता है| वह अपने जवान युवाओं को देश की सेना व अर्द्घसेन्य में भर्ती करवा कर भी अपनी आर्थिक स्थिती अंग्रेजो के समय से ही मजबूत करता रहा है| आज भी आप भारतीय थल सेना के फोजियो का जायजा लेंगे तो पता चलेगा कि ९९% फोजी किसान परिवार से आते है जो कुच्छ मासिक वेतन के लिए बार्डर पर देश की रक्षा के लिए अपनी जान की बाजी लड़ाते है|* 
अनेक क्षेत्रो के किसान-समुदायों जिनमे (मुख्यतया आदिवासी क्षेत्रो के किसान-समुदायों) में निम्नलिखित दो प्रवृतिया पाई जाती है यही प्रवृतिया आत्महत्या का कारण बनती है|  
:BangHead:

:skull:
*१. जिस किसान परिवार या समाज में नशे की (मुख्यत: शराब व अफीम के नशे) प्रवृतिया पायी जाती है|
२. पहली पत्नि को छोड़कर दूसरी स्त्री (अपेक्षाकृत-युवा) से विवाह करने या चोरी से योन संबंधो की प्रवृतिया पायी जाती है|*
*वे स्थानीय शाहुकारो से कर्जे लेकर भी इन दो प्रवृतिय को निभाने से नही चुकते है| ऐसे किसान-परिवार व किसान-समाज, किसान के नाम पर कलंक है| जबतक ये लोग इन दो प्रवृतिय को नही छोड़ेगे हमेशा स्थानीय शाहुकारो कर्जे में दबे रहेंगे| चाहे वे देश के किसी भी हिस्से व जाति-समाज के किसान हो! इन दो प्रवृतियों की परिणिति आत्महत्या के अलावा है भी क्या ?*

----------


## kajal pandey

*कृष भैया ,,,,,,,,,बधाई एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए ,,,,,,,और हा रेपो भी*

----------


## Krish13

देवव्रत जी और दिया जी आप दोनो का धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अगर इस देश मे कोई सबसे ज्यादा मेहनत करता है तो वो है किसान 
> हमारे देश की सरकारो द्वारा जबसे ज्यादा जिसे ठगा जा रहा है तो वो है किसान
> किसान अपने खेतो मे दिन मे भी काम करता है और रात मे भी काम करता है फिर चाहे बरषात हो ठंड हो या गर्मी हो इन सबकी परवाह छोड़ के किसान को बस अपनी फसल दिखती है और इतनी कड़ी मेहनत के बाद जब किसान अपनी फसल बेच कर घर आता है तो उसके हाथ खाली के खाली रहते है कारण है फसल का उचित दाम न मिलना और जितना दाम किसान को उसकी फसल का मिलता है उस से बैँक का कर्ज खाद बीज का  महँगा कर्ज चुकाने मे ही चला जाता है और अगर कुछ बच गया तो बनियेँ का कर्ज बाकी है 
> पूरी साल कड़ी मेहनत करने के बाद भी किसान जैसे तैसे अपने बच्चो का पेट भर पाता है 
> किसान के सपने कभी पूरे नही होते और वो अपने सपने पूरे करने की जद्दोजहद मे ही इस दुनिया से उठ जाता है।


बहुत अच्छे ढंग से आप जानकारी दे रहे हैं कृष् भाई जी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

[QUOTE=devvrat;381223] :Tiranga: 
[COLOR="blue"][B]मुझे तो गर्व हैकि मै भले ही किसान परिवार से नही हूँ लेकिन राजस्थान के एक बहुसंख्यक किसान समुदाय से ताल्लुक रखता हूँ|
अनेक क्षेत्रो के किसान-समुदायों जिनमे (मुख्यतया आदिवासी क्षेत्रो के किसान-समुदायों) में निम्नलिखित दो प्रवृतिया पाई जाती है यही प्रवृतिया आत्महत्या का कारण बनती है|  
:BangHead:


देव व्रत जी आपका भी योगदान सराहनीय है .
और आपको सदस्य बनने की  बधाई .

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत अच्छे ढंग से आप जानकारी दे रहे हैं कृष् भाई जी.


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये आपका धन्यवाद अनु दी

----------


## devvrat

*मै इस पोस्ट के माध्यम से भारतवर्ष के समस्त किसानो को कुच्छ सलाह देना चाहता हूँ| ये सलाह उनके सामाजिक जीवन में बदलाव करके उनके आर्थिक जीवन में विकास की राह अवश्य दिखायेगी|*  
*१. नशे की प्रवृति मुख्यत: शराब व अफीम डोडा आदि को हमेशा के लिए छोड़ दे| 
२. अपनी संतान का विवाह करते समय लडके की आयु से लड़की कम से कम तीन वर्ष छोटी हो| लडके के बराबर या लडके से बड़ी लड़की का लडके का विवाह उन्हें सुखद दाम्पत्य जीवन नही दे सकता| यह तलाक व पुन: विवाह का मुख्य कारण बन जाता है| विशेष स्थितियों को छोड़कर जीवन में एकबार से अधिक विवाह सुखद दाम्पत्य जीवन नही दे सकता| दाम्पत्य जीवन में कलह पुरुष को नशे की प्रवृतियों की और धकेलता है|
३. दुधारू पशुओ का पालन मुख्यत: गाय व भैस पालन आपकी आर्थिक स्थिति को सुद्रड बना सकता है| वह आपकी प्रतिदिन व प्रतिमाह की आय का स्रोत बनेगा| जबकि कृषि कार्य वर्ष में अधिकतम दो बार ही फसल कटने के बाद ही आय का स्रोत बनती है|   
४. अच्छे दुधारू को बेचने के बजाय उसे आगामी वर्षो तक पाले व रखे| प्राय: अनेकबार किसानो में यह देखा गया हैकि गाय-भैस के पुन: गर्भिणी होने पर स्थानीय पशु व्यापारियों व दलालों के चक्कर में आकर उसे बेच दिया जाता है| क्योकि गर्भिणी गाय-भैस के दुग्ध की मात्रा जैसे-जैसे उसके प्रजनन का समय आता है घटने लगती है और वह प्रजनन के दो माह पूर्व दुग्ध देना बंद कर देती है| वह प्रजनन के पश्चात पुन: दुग्ध देना प्रारम्भ करती है| इस दो माह की अवधि की मेहनत से बचने के चक्कर में अच्छे व अधिक दुग्ध देने वाली गाय-भैस, पशुओ के दलालों व व्यापारियों के हाथ में चली जाती है और किसान को दूसरा पशु खरीदने के लिए फिर से धन खर्च करना पड़ता है| इसी पशु को प्रजजन के बाद ये दलाल व पशु व्यापारी पुन: ऊचे दामो पर अन्य किसान को बेचकर किसान की मेहनत का धन हरण का लेते है| 
५. पशुओ को होने वाली पेट व मोसमी बीमारियों से बचाने के लिए राजकीय पशु चिकित्सक के साथ परम्परागत घरेलु उपचार का भी ध्यान रखे|  
६. राजकीय सहकारी डेयरी या मल्टी-नेसन डेयरी उत्पाद कलेक्सन केंद्र आजकल सभी ग्रामीण क्षेत्रो में कार्यरत है| इन्हें रोजाना का दुग्ध बेच कर उच्चित दरो की नकद राशि प्रतिदिन प्राप्त की जा सकती है इस व्यवस्था में कोई बिचोलिया नही होता है| यहां दुग्ध की तुरंत जांच कर दुग्ध में उपलब्द फेट की मात्रा के अनुसार भुगतान किया जाता है| 
७. पशुओ का "बंटा" (दाना) भी इन राजकीय सहकारी डेरियो द्वारा उच्चित दामो पर बेचा जाता है| यदि स्थानीय बाजार में इससे अच्छी गुणवत्ता का "बंटा" (दाना) मिल रहा तो वहा से भी ले सकते है यहाँ से भी दाना नकद ही ख़रीदे तो जादा अच्छा रहेगा क्योकि किसान के साथ अधिकतर धोकेबाजी स्थानीय व्यापारियों द्वारा उधार का लालच देकर ही की जाती है| 
८. चाहे कैसी भी खरीददारी करनी हो, हो सके तो सही बाजार भावो का मालुम करके नकद खरीददारी करना बेहतर रहता है क्योकि किसान के साथ अधिकतर धोकेबाजी स्थानीय व्यापारियों द्वारा उधार का लालच देकर ही की जाती है|*
:udd:  
          :udd:
                    :salut:

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
*मुझे गर्व है भारतीय किसान पर, भारत का किसान अपनी कृषि-भूमि से अन्न इत्यादि का उत्पाधन करके गावो में रोजगार देता है साथ ही गाय-भैस का पालन करके बालको व युवाओं के लिए दुग्ध की आपूर्ति करता है| अनेक प्रकार के अन्य उत्पाद जैसे गन्ना, कपास, सब्जीया, जूट आदि का उत्पाधन करके अनेक शहरी क्षेत्रो के लोगो को भी रोजगार के अवसर उपलब्द कराने में सहायक होता है| देश का सपूर्ण डेयरी-उधोग, गन्ना-चीनी उधोग सूती-कपड़ा उधोग, वनस्पतीतेल व घी उधोग, जूट उधोग किसान के प्रतिदिन की जाने वाली मेहनत के कारण ही उन्नति कर रहा है और देश के आर्थिक विकास में ये उधोग एक बड़ा हिस्सेदारी निभा रहे है| 

लेकिन अफसोस मुझे इस बात का हैकि जब एक उधोगपति अपनी फेक्ट्री/मिल लगाता है व्यापारी अपनी दूकान खोलता है तो उसकी समस्त सम्पति की कीमत का ब्याज, उसके द्रारा विनियोजित पूजी का ब्याज, यहाँ तक की उसके समस्त दिनप्रतिदिन के अर्चे-खर्चे सहित सम्पतियो बीमा प्रीमियम, मूल्यहास) इत्यादि सभी व्यय उसके उत्पाद की लागत में जोड़ने के बाद उसका अच्छा-खासा मुनाफ़ा भी उत्पाद की बाजार कीमत में शामिल होता है| इसके विपरीत भारतीय-किसान के उत्पाद का समर्थन मूल्य इस प्रकार का कोई अनुमान लगाए सरकार तय कर देती है और उसी कीमत पर उसके उत्पाद सरकार व अन्य मंडियों के व्यापारियों के द्वारा क्रय कर लिए जाते है| 

जिनका समर्थन मूल्य सरकार घोषित नही करती है उस मामले में तो हाल और भी खराब है| ये कीमत मंडियों के व्यापारियों, आडतियो और दलालों द्वारा अपेक्षाकृत कम से कम तय की जाती है और किसान को आज भी उसके उत्पाद की कीमत नही मिल पाती है| जब अधिकाँश कृषि उत्पाद किसान द्वारा मंडियों में विक्रय कर दिया जाता है; तब उस उत्पाद की कीमते बढ़ने लगती है| अथार्त आज भी किसान की मेहनत का फल व्यापारी व जमाखोर-आडतिय, दलाल आदि ही लूट रहे है| 

इसके बाउजूद भी भारतीय किसान पसीना ही नही बहाता, वह अपने देश पर मर मिटने का साहस रखने वाले नो-जवान भी भारतीय-सेना को देता है आज चाहो तो भारतीय-थल-सेना का सर्वे कर लो| अधिकाँश सेनिक किसान व आदिवासी परिवारों से आते है| यदि सेन्य-अधिकारियों को छोड़ दे तो शहरी व अन्य वर्गों का कुल प्रतिसत तो इस क्षेत्र में एक प्रतिसत से भी कम यानि ०.० (द्समलव जीरो) में चला जाएगा|* 

*जय जवान,      जय किसान 
तुझी से है मेरा भारत महान*
:salut:

----------


## durga

किसान को क्यों गाय पालना चाहीए और इस कि पालने से क्या लाभ ही विस्तार से बताइये

----------


## devvrat

*दुर्गाजी
मेने मात्र गाय पालन की बात नही कही है मेने गाय-भैस पालन की बात कही है| किसान गाय-भेस पालता है तो इनका गोबर की मात्रा अधिक होती है जो रासायनिक उर्वरको के साथ खेत में डालना जरुरी है| यह गोबर की खाद रासायनिक उर्वरको के हानिकारक प्रभावों को लगभग ख़त्म कर देती, जिससे कृषि भूमि की उर्वरकता स्थाई रूप से बनी रहती है| यदि एक किसान-परिवार चार से अधिक गाय-भेस पालता है तो वह (गोबर) बायो-गेस प्लांट लगवा कर आम के आम गुठलियों के भी दाम बना सकता है| क्योकि बायो-गेस प्रक्रिया के बाद के गोबर खेत में खाद के लिए अधिक उपयोगी होता है गोबर के रूप में उपले व कंडे बना कर जलाए जाने वाले इंधन की बचत भी की जा सकती है|  गाय-भेस अन्य पशु बकरी और भेड़ के मुकाबले अधिक दुग्ध देती है| अधिक दुग्ध अधिक आय देगा| गाय-भेस को रोजाना चराने के लिए अन्यत्र स्थान पर ले जाने की आवश्यकता नही होती| इसलिये इन्हें कृषि के साथ आसानी से पाला जा सकता है| जबकि भेड़-बकरी, मत्स्य व मुर्गी-पालन करने वाले किसान कृषि-कार्य के पर अधिक ध्यान नही दे सकते और वह अपने मुख्य कार्य से अलग हो जाता है| गाय-भेस अधिकांशतया दोनों समय दुग्ध देती है| जिससे एक गाय या भैस का एक समय का दुग्ध भी घर में रखा जाए तो घर में खान-पान की स्तिथि भी अच्छी बनी रहती है| दिनभर खेत व पशुओ साथ शारीरिक परिश्रम करने वाले किसान व उसके परिवार को पोष्टिक आहार (दुग्ध, दही, छाछ, घी इत्यादि) नियमित रूप से मिलता रहता हो तो कुपोषण से होने वाली बीमारियों से भी किसान व उसका परिवार बचा रहता है| सुबह दही-छाछ के साथ प्याज-रोटी खाकर खेत में जाने वाले किसान को तपती गरमी में भी दिनभर खेत में बिना रुके काम करने की क्षमता देती है| वही सांय भोजन के बाद एक गिलास गर्म(गुनगुना) दुग्ध उसकी दिनभर की थकान को उतार देता है| किसान कुच्छ फसले इस प्रकार की भी करता है जिससे अनाज के साथ तुड़ा (जिसके डंठल व पत्तिया को सुखाने पर बनाने वाला सुखा चारा) भी भारी मात्रा में होता है इससे गाय-भैस को खिला कर चारे पर किये जाने वाले लगभग ५० % से अधिक व्यय को बचाया जा सकता है| यह चारा छोटे किसान बड़े किसानो से फसल कटने के दोरान ही अपेक्षाकृत सस्ते दामो पर खरीद कर भी बचत कर सकते है| इसप्रकार गाय-भैस का पालन किसान के लिए कृषि कार्य में बाधक नही सहायक है| जबकि भेड़-बकरी पालन के लिए इन्हें रोजाना चराने के लिए (खेत व गाँव से दूर) जंगल या गोचरे मैदान में रोजाना ले जाना पड़ता है जिसके कारण वो कृषि कार्य में ध्यान नही दे पाता है| वही मुर्गी-मतस्य पालन की तकनीकी भी कृषि कार्य के साथ सामजस्य नही बिठा पाने के कारण कारगर सिद्ध नही हो पाती है| क्योकि कृषि के साथ-साथ मुर्गी व मत्स्यपालन का कार्य छोटा व सीमान्त किसान बड़े स्तर पर नही कर पाता है| जिसके कारण वह ना तो कृषि का लाभ उठा पाता है और ना ही मतस्य या मुर्गीपालन के उत्पादों का| इसलिए मेंने छोटे व माध्यम दर्जे के किसान किसान सही तरीके से योजना बना कर चार से छ: गाय-भैस पालन करे तो अपने बलबूते पर अपनी आर्थिक स्थिति को बेहतर बना सकते है|        
*

----------


## rahul.ji

बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए मेरी और से++++++रेपो स्वीकार करें मित्र

----------


## man-vakil

*अपने लहू को बदल पसीने की मेहनत में,
वो ऐसे बदल देता है मिटटी के हर रुख को,
जमीन पे फैला देता है धानी सी इक चादर को,
उगाकर बीज धरती में, मिटा बंज़र खादर को,
भरे अनाज से वो, सभी रसोइयों के भण्डार,
अरे कैसे चुका पाओगे,उस किसान के उपकार....
===मन-वकील*

----------


## Krish13

देवव्रत जी दुर्गा जी राहुल जी और हमारे फोरम कवि मन वकील साहब आप सबका ह्रदय से धन्यवाद

----------


## devvrat

> *अपने लहू को बदल पसीने की मेहनत में,
> वो ऐसे बदल देता है मिटटी के हर रुख को,
> जमीन पे फैला देता है धानी सी इक चादर को,
> उगाकर बीज धरती में, मिटा बंज़र खादर को,
> भरे अनाज से वो, सभी रसोइयों के भण्डार,
> अरे कैसे चुका पाओगे,उस किसान के उपकार....
> ===मन-वकील*


मन वकील जी 
*किसान के उत्साह और दुनिया के प्रति उसके उपकार साथ ही दुनिया के द्वारा उसके उपकार को  चुका सकने की ललकार| क्या बात है| आप वास्तव में वो कवि है, जिसने गिनती की पंक्तियों में सबकुच्छ कह दिया है| इसके लिए में आपका में ह्रिदय से आभारी हूँ |*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र आपका आभार .....मित्रों , मन के भावों के आप मित्रों की वजह से लेखनी के रास्ते बाहर आने की प्रेरणा मिलती रहे ऐसी प्रभु से प्रार्थना है इस मन वकील की........
बाकी कृषक उस प्रभु का रूप है जो इस धरती में जन-मानस के पेट की क्षुधा को शांत करने हेतु आता है अतः कृषक की करनी, संसार की अन्न- भरनी होती है ...............*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> देश का पालनहार कहे जाने वाले किसान को आप किस नजर से देखते है?
> कृपया अपने भाव यहाँ प्रकट करै


किसान ही सारी दुनिया का पालन करने के लिए भोजन पैदा करता है। मुझे बहुत आघात लगता है जब मैँ किसी किसान के आत्महत्या करने की खबर सुनता हूँ। जिसकी वजह प्राकृतिक ओर मानवीय भी हो सकती है। इस कारण शायद किसानोँ को अपना व्यवसाय बदलने पर मजबूर होना पड़ रहा है। परन्तु ऐसा होना देश के लिए हमारे लिए बहुत बड़ा नुक्सान है। हम प्राकृतिक कारणोँ को नहीँ रोक सकते पर मानवीय कारणोँ को तो रोक सकते है ओर प्राकृतिक कारणोँ से होने वाली किसान की हानी को भी कम करके किसान को पीड़ा को अवश्य कम कर सकते है।
जय जवानऽऽऽ
जय किसानऽऽऽऽ
_____________

----------


## Krish13

> किसान ही सारी दुनिया का पालन करने के लिए भोजन पैदा करता है। मुझे बहुत आघात लगता है जब मैँ किसी किसान के आत्महत्या करने की खबर सुनता हूँ। जिसकी वजह प्राकृतिक ओर मानवीय भी हो सकती है। इस कारण शायद किसानोँ को अपना व्यवसाय बदलने पर मजबूर होना पड़ रहा है। परन्तु ऐसा होना देश के लिए हमारे लिए बहुत बड़ा नुक्सान है। हम प्राकृतिक कारणोँ को नहीँ रोक सकते पर मानवीय कारणोँ को तो रोक सकते है ओर प्राकृतिक कारणोँ से होने वाली किसान की हानी को भी कम करके किसान को पीड़ा को अवश्य कम कर सकते है।
> जय जवानऽऽऽ
> जय किसानऽऽऽऽ
> _____________


अपने भाव प्रकट करने के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र.............

----------


## ravi chacha

बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है ++

----------


## Devil khan

*मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .............*

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,,

----------


## devvrat

*राजस्थान पत्रिका में प्राप्त साभार लेख जो श्री देविंदर शर्मा जो कृषि व खाद्य सुरक्षा विशेषज्ञ है द्वारा लिखा गया है| उन्होंने इस लेख के माध्यम से किसानो की वर्षो पुरानी हालत और आज की स्थिती का बयान किया है आखिर हमारी सरकारे किसान की कितनी रहनुमा है यह इस लेख से पता लगता है|*  
किसानों को रूलाता आलू*समय खुद को दोहरा रहा है। करीब 25 साल पहले पंजाब में आलू उगाने वाले किसान आलू की खड़ी फसल को उखाड़ने के लिए विवश हो गए थे, क्योंकि आलू की फसल तैयार होने के बाद उसे जमीन से निकालना बहुत महंगा हो गया था। अपना गुस्सा जाहिर करने के लिए कुछ किसानों ने सैकड़ों बोरे आलू को सड़कों पर फैला दिया था। बाजार में आलू की भरमार थी, इसलिए आलू की कीमतें बहुत नीचे चली गई थीं, जिससे किसान अप्रत्याशित निराशा में चले गए थे। आलू उगाने वाले किसानों की किस्मत पंजाब और हरियाणा के बासमती और कपास उगाने वाले किसानों से अलग नहीं है। पिछले वर्ष की कीमतों को देखते हुए इस साल भी बेहतर कीमतों की उम्मीद में किसानों ने खेतों में चावल उगाने की बजाए कपास और बासमती बोया। कपास वाले खेतों के क्षेत्रफल में 16 प्रतिशत और बासमती के खेतों के क्षेत्रफल में 15 प्रतिशत की बढ़ोतरी हो गई। नतीजा यह हुआ कि दोनों ही चीजों कीमतें जमीन पर आ गई। किसान अभी अपनी उपज को अपने पास ही रोके हुए हैं, उन्हें बाजार में कपास और बासमती की कीमतों में वृद्धि का इंतजार है। यहीं मेरा केन्द्रीय सवाल खड़ा होता है। हमारे किसान आखिर कब तक बाजार के भरोसे रहेंगे? 
ठीक इसी तरह की स्थिति दक्षिण में भी हुई है, पिछले साल की धान की उपज को भी जब खरीदार नहीं मिले, तो आंध्र प्रदेश के पूर्वी गोदावरी और पश्चिमी गोदावरी जिले के किसान "क्रॉप हॉलीडे" पर चले गए, मतलब उन्होंने नई फसल नहीं बोई। बाजार की अनिश्चितता ने आंध्र प्रदेश में पिछले डेढ़ महीने में ही 90 किसानों को अपना जीवन समाप्त करने को विवश कर दिया। कपास का अत्यधिक उत्पादन और उससे बाजार में गिरी कीमतों का परिणाम यह हुआ है कि आत्महत्या के लिए बदनाम विदर्भ क्षेत्र के एक दर्जन से ज्यादा किसानों ने पिछले पखवाड़े भर में आत्महत्या कर ली है। यहां-वहां हम रिपोर्टे पढ़ रहे हैं कि टमाटर किसान, प्याज उगाने वाले और यहां तक सरसों उगाने वाले किसान भी अपनी फसल को सड़कों डंप कर रहे हैं। 
पंजाब में आलू की हालत पर अगर लौटें, तो पिछले कुछ दिनों में समाचार पत्रों में रिपोर्टे हैं कि आलू की अधिकता की वजह से किसान अपनी फसल को सड़कों पर डालने को विवश हो रहे हैं। पिछले साल उत्पादित 2.5 लाख टन की अनबिकी फसल का बोझ और इस पखवाड़े बंपर उत्पादन के अनुमान की वजह से आलू का बाजार बहुत गिर चुका है। पिछले साल के 800 रूपए प्रति क्विंटल के मुकाबले इस साल मात्र 100-150 रूपए प्रति क्विंटल नसीब हो रहे हैं। कीमतों में इतनी ज्यादा गिरावट ने आलू उगाने वाले क्षेत्रों में उदासी फैला दी है। लगता है, 25 साल बाद भी किसानों की स्थिति में कोई परिवर्तन नहीं हुआ है। मुझे अभी तक याद है, तत्कालीन मुख्यमंत्री दरबारा सिंह ने कोल्ड स्टोरेज के लिए 5 करोड़ रूपए आवंटित किए थे। पिछले वर्षो में निवेश बढ़ा है और कोल्ड स्टोरेज की संख्या 500 से ज्यादा हो चुकी है। अगर केवल कोल्ड स्टोरेज से समस्या का समाधान होना होता, तो किसान अब तक सुखी हो गए होते। हालात प्रतिकूल हैं, बाजार में तगड़ा घाटा पहुंचाने वाली कीमत की वजह से किसान कोल्ड स्टोरेज से आलू निकालने के इच्छुक नहीं हैं। पंजाब में ही करीब 20 लाख क्विंटल आलू कोल्ड स्टोरेज में पड़ा है। 
इस समस्या पर खूब संपादकीय लिखे गए हैं, जिनमें मुख्यत: तीन सुझाव रहते हैं। पहला, अतिरिक्त कोल्ड स्टोरेज निर्मित हों। दूसरा, चिप्स और फ्रेच फ्राइज जैसे आलू प्रसंस्करण में सार्वजनिक व निजी निवेश को बढ़ावा दिया जाए। तीसरा, वोदका निर्माण के प्लांट लगाए जाएं। ये सुझाव बहुत कारगर नहीं हैं। मैं दोष अकेले संपादकीय लेखकों को नहीं दूंगा, कृषि अर्थशाçस्त्रयों ने भी इससे आगे बढ़कर नहीं देखा है। 
हर बार ऎसा होता है, जब मुश्किल बढ़ जाती है, तो नाराज किसान मदद के लिए सरकार पर निर्भर हो जाते हैं। आलू उगाने वाले किसानों को पंजाब के मुख्यमंत्री प्रकाश सिंह बादल ने समय दिया, वे उनसे मिले और उन्होंने निवेदन किया कि कोल्ड स्टोरेज में पड़े 20 लाख टन आलू को बेचने में सरकार सहायता करे। दूसरी ओर, कपास के किसान उच्च खरीद मूल्य की मांग कर रहे हैं। आश्चर्य की बात है किसी ने भी यह मांग नहीं की कि रिलायंस फ्रेस या भारती जैसी रिटेल कंपनियां उनके अतिरिक्त आलू को खरीदें। शायद किसान जानते हैं, बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियां केवल अच्छे दिन की ही साथी हैं। ऎसे में यह सवाल खड़ा होता है कि क्या कोई ऎसा रास्ता है, जिससे किसानों को बाजार के बर्ताव या सनक से बचाया जा सके? 
मेरे तीन सुझाव हैं, सबसे पहले, सबसे जरूरी है बाजार ज्ञान को सुदृढ़ करना। यह देश का एक उपज मानचित्र बनाने का समय है। यह देश की जरूरतों पर आधारित होना चाहिए कि किस उपज की देश को कितनी जरूरत है। इसके लिए कृषि विभाग, राज्य मार्केटिंग एजेंसियों और उत्पादक संघों को मिलकर काम करना चाहिए। अगर किसी एक फसल की ज्यादा उपज की जरूरत नहीं है, तो उसके उपज क्षेत्र को बढ़ने से रोकना चाहिए। किसानों को शिक्षित करने की जरूरत है कि वे एक दूसरे की नकल में एक ही फसल न बोएं। बहु-फसल उगाने को अवश्य बढ़ावा देना चाहिए, इससे किसान केवल एक फसल पर निर्भर नहीं रहेंगे और कृषि जोखिम कम होगा। 
हर राज्य को एक राज्य किसान आय आयोग बनाना चाहिए। यह आयोग किसानों के लिए मासिक आय पैकेज सुनिश्चित करेगा। जो किसान ज्यादा उत्पादित करेगा, उसकी ज्यादा आय होगी। इस आय का इस बात से कोई लेना-देना नहीं होगा कि उस उपज को बाजार मिलता है या नहीं मिलता।*

----------


## Krish13

मित्र देवव्रत जी इस लेख को हम सबके साथ साझा करने के लिये आपका धन्यवाद॥

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## swami ji

central 14..........*मस्त सूत्र हे दोस्त ,*

----------


## love birds

किसान के बगैर जवान नहीं और जवान के बगैर किसान नहीं

----------


## kiranrami

*आची बात हे  जी*

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा सुत्र जितनी तारीफ की जाए कम है.

----------


## bawa009

बर्बादी की कगार पर आ गए हैं आलू किसान

बंपर पैदावार और वाजिब बाजार भाव नहीं मिलने से आलू किसान बर्बादी की कगार पर पहुंच चुके हैं। आलम यह है कि आलू किसानों को उपज से आधी लागत भी वसूल नहीं हो पा रही है। वहीं, अभी तक न तो राज्य सरकार न ही स्थानीय प्रशासन की ओर से आलू किसानों को नुकसान से उबारने के लिए कोई कारगर उपाय किए गए हैं।
कच्ची फसल भी किसानों को राहत नहीं दे पा रही है। हालात यह हैं कि कच्ची फसल का आलू बाजार में 300 रुपये प्रति कुंतल के हिसाब से बिक रहा है।

आलू भेजने पर मोटर ढुलाई का खर्चा बहुत
जबकि एक कुंतल आलू पर 750 रुपये लागत आ रही है। इसमें ढुलाई और ट्रांसपोर्ट का खर्च शामिल नहीं है। उसे अगर जोड़ें तो घाटा और बढ़ जाए। इस घाटे ने आलू किसानों की कमर तोड़कर रख दी है। तिखवा गांव के किसान बहरुद्दीन मंसूरी का कहना है कि आलू की मंदी के पीछे कई घरेलू वजहें हैं। रेलवे का रैक प्वाइंट न होने से किसानों का आलू बाहर नहीं जा पाता है। वाया रोड आलू भेजने पर मोटर ढुलाई का खर्चा बहुत है। इस कारण उस बिक्री से कोई फायदा नहीं मिलता है। यहां आलू आधारित उद्योग लगाने की जनप्रतिनिधि चर्चा चुनाव के दौरान करते हैं, लेकिन सरकार बनने के बाद इस पर कोई अमल नहीं किया जाता है।

आलू ही पूरा करता आलू का घाटा
आलू की बर्बादी के पीछे कन्नौज में एक जुमला ‘आलू का घाटा आलू ही पूरा करता है’ खासी प्रचलित है। इस कारण भी किसान आलू का मोह नहीं छोड़ पा रहे हैं। यहां खेती-किसानों की तमाम बैठकों में किसान हिस्सा जरूर लेते हैं, लेकिन अधिकारियों के लाख प्रयास के बावजूद सब्जी व अन्य फसलों की खेती का रुख नहीं करते हैं। बर्बादी की कगार पर खड़े आलू किसानों का अब भी कहना है कि आलू का घाटा आलू ही पूरा करेगा।

सरकार बचाए किसानों को : कृषि वैज्ञानिक
चंद्रशेखर आजाद कृषि विश्वविद्यालय के आलू विशेषज्ञ और कृषि वैज्ञानिक डॉ. ज्ञानेंद्र कुमार सिंह का कहना है कि आलू किसानों को बचाने के लिए सरकार को पहल करनी होगी। लगातार घाटे से जूझ रहे किसानों ने हतोत्साहित होकर अगर आलू उत्पादन से मुंह मोड़ा तो दाल की तरह भविष्य में आलू का संकट खड़ा हो जाएगा। कृषि वैज्ञानिक ने कहा कि आलू किसान की लागत नहीं निकल पा रही है। यह चिंता का विषय है। यूरोपीय देशों में लोग ज्यादातर आलू और उससे बनी चीजें खाते हैं। आलू किसान तो लगातार उत्पादन बढ़ा रहा है। अब सरकार को आलू आधारित उद्योग लगाकर या अन्य तरीकों से प्रयास करने होंगे, जिससे किसान को उसकी उपज का उचित मूल्य मिल सके।

आलू पर प्रति एकड़ का खर्च--------(रुपये में)
आठ बोरी एनपीके----------------8,000
यूरिया------------------------2,000
बुआइ------------------------5,000
सिंचाइ------------------------2,000
दवाई छिड़काव------------------1,000
बीज------------------------12,000

कुल खर्च ------------------30,000
नोट - एक एकड़ में 35 से 40 कुंतल आलू की पैदावार है।

----------


## swami ji

central,sahi he mitrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> आलू ही पूरा करता आलू का घाटा
> आलू की बर्बादी के पीछे कन्नौज में एक जुमला ‘आलू का घाटा आलू ही पूरा करता है’ खासी प्रचलित है। इस कारण भी किसान आलू का मोह नहीं छोड़ पा रहे हैं। यहां खेती-किसानों की तमाम बैठकों में किसान हिस्सा जरूर लेते हैं, लेकिन अधिकारियों के लाख प्रयास के बावजूद सब्जी व अन्य फसलों की खेती का रुख नहीं करते हैं। बर्बादी की कगार पर खड़े आलू किसानों का अब भी कहना है कि आलू का घाटा आलू ही पूरा करेगा।


_अबकी बार जो मार पड़ी है वो बहुत ही बड़ी है अब लोग सोच जरूर रहे हैं मगर इसबार कन्नौज और फरूखाबाद में मूगफली काफी बोई जा रही है. अब मूंगफली साल में दो बार बोई भी जा रही है तो किसानों का रुझान उधर बढ़ रहा है._

----------


## jaggajat

*महात्मा गांधी नरेगा योजना बनाम कृषि 
महात्मा गांधी नरेगा योजना के कारण खेतिहर-मजदूरों की कमी कृषि जनित व्यापार व उद्योग को जरुर बढ़ावा दे रही है जिससे देश के विभिन्न भागों में रासायनिक खर-पतवार नाशकों की बिक्री बढ़ रही है। समाचारों के अनुसार मोनसांटो, धनुका एग्रीटेक, एक्सल कॉर्प केयर लि. और सार्वजनिक उपक्रम की कम्पनी हिन्दुस्तान इंसेक्टीसाइड्स लि. द्वारा निर्मित खर-पतवार नाशक रासायनों की बिक्री में इजाफा हुआ है| 
मजदूरों की बढ़ती लागत और मजदूरों की कमी से किसानों का झुकाव खर-पतवार नाशक रासायनों के उपयोग की ओर बढ़ा है| यह वहां सस्ता भी पड़ता है और आर्थिक रूप से लाभकारी है, जहां कोई मजदूर सुलभ नहीं है लेकिन लगातार दीर्घकाल तक इनका उपयोग पर्यावरण के लिए सही नही है। इसके अलावा मजदूरों की कमी कृषि मशीनरी उद्योग के लिए ज्यादा लाभकारी है। खेतिहर मजदूरों की बढ़ती कमी से ट्रैक्टर व अन्य कृषि-यन्त्र का उत्पाधन बढ़ा है| 
खराब मौसम, अलाभकारी कृषि मूल्य और खेती में बढ़ता कॉरपोरेटीकरण ही अकेले कृषिजनित तनावों के लिए जिम्मेदार नहीं है। फसलों के कटते समय मजदूरों की अनुपब्लधता भी किसानों के छोटे -बड़े सभी किसानो की समस्या बन गयी है| जिसके चलते छोटे किसानों को अपने कब्जे वाली भूमि बेचने को बाध्य होना पड़ रहा है और वे भूमिहीन मजदूरों की बढ़ती जमात में शामिल हो रहे हैं। अथार्त इससे देश में इसे आसार बनने लगे जिससे छोटे किसान अपनी कृषि भूमि बड़े किसानो को बेचकर किसी और विकल्प को बेहतरमानने लगे है भले ही वह देनिक मजदूरी ही क्यों ना हो| एक सर्वे के अनुसार 42 फीसदी से अधिक किसान खेती छोड़ना चाहते हैं, इसीलिए राजस्थान में तो नरेगा योजना में निर्धारित मजदूरी के १०० अधिकतम दिवस को बढ़ा कर २०० दिवस की मांग की जा रही है|*

----------


## jaggajat

*महात्मा गांधी नरेगा योजना बनाम कृषि - (2)
अत: केंद्रीय-सरकार को मनरेगा के क्रियाकलापों में खेती को भी शामिल करना चाहिए| इस सन्दर्भ ने गत वर्षो में भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान परिषद ने पायलट आधार पर कृषि विज्ञान केन्द्रों के जरिए प्रौद्योगिकी के हस्तक्षेप के लिए 50 जिलों को चिन्हित किया था। इसमें जल पुनर्भरण, तालाबों की खुदाई, छतों से बहकर आने वाली बरसाती पानी को एकत्रित करना और परम्परागत जल इकाइयों का नवाचार आदि शामिल था। इन क्रियाकलापों की निश्चित ही खेती में जरूरत है, स्पष्ट होता है कि कृषि-जनित व्यापार उद्योग के दबाव के चलते इस निर्णायक निर्णय को लटका कर रखा गया है। 
मनरेगा के दो तिहाई मजदूर छोटे और सीमान्त किसान हैं।

केन्द्रीय ग्रामीण विकास मंत्रालय मनारेगा मानदंड में यह निर्धारित करे कि राज्य सरकारे खेती के "पीक-सीजन" विशेषकर जब फसल बुवाई व कटाई का समय हो, तब में मनरेगा का कोई कार्य न हो और साथ ही छोटे किसान, जिन्हें इस दोरान अपने या अन्य किसानो के खेतो में कार्य करे, उस श्रम को भी नरेगा योजना में शामिल किया जाए और इसकी मजदूरी उन्हें प्रत्यक्ष रूप से ही दी जाए|ताकि महात्मा गांधी नरेगा योजना व खेती एक दुसरे की पूरक बन सके ना कि विरोधी|*

----------


## jaggajat

*महात्मा गांधी नरेगा योजना बनाम कृषि
उपर्युक्त लेख का अर्थ यह नही लगाया जाए कि नरेगा योजना को बंद कर दिया जाए| मेरा उद्देश्य इस लेख के माध्यम से यह व्यक्त करना है कि इस मनारेगा योजना को बहु-उद्देश्य बनाया जाए कृषि की पूरक बनाया जाए ताकि इससे सीमांत व लघु-कृषक अपने आप को स्वावलंबी व स्वाभिमानी महसूस कर सके ना कि भूमि-हीन पराश्रित मजदूर|*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

जब भी कही किसान की बात चलती है तो मुझे बब्बू मान द्वारा गाया गाना याद आ जाता है , जिसके बोल शायद इस तरह है की 
" जट दी जून बुरी , रिडक रिडक मर जाना "

और ये गाना भारत के किसानो की दुःख भरी दास्ताँ का ही एक आइना है l

----------


## Krish13

सूत्र पर अपने विचार रखने के लिये आप सभी मित्रोँ का धन्यवाद॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किसानो के आलावा हम सदस्यो को भी अच्छी जानकारी मिल रही है सूत्र से, कृष भाई को धन्यवाद

----------


## Dubicate

अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है

----------


## srichand

aalu kisan marne par majboor ho rha hai magar sarkar uske niryat ki koi upay nhi karti

----------


## srichand

rastriya pasudhan beema k tahat dudharu pasu k bima karane par kist me 50% ki chhut

----------


## Krish13

> rastriya pasudhan beema k tahat dudharu pasu k bima karane par kist me 50% ki chhut


अच्छी जानकारी...........
धन्यवाद

----------


## bawa009

अच्छी जानकारी दी है मित्र आपने धन्यवाद 



> rastriya pasudhan beema k tahat dudharu pasu k bima karane par kist me 50% ki chhut

----------

